# Ducks Unlimited - Great Lakes



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Gildo Tori joins us again tomorrow for an in-season update for the north zone (he is based out of the Great Lakes area's) and a preview for the second half of south zone season which is about to re-open. Temperature, temp, temps! Last year we were frozen. Listen [Sunday 12/7] 10-11:30am ET over-air 980-AM or stream it > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Having trouble finding the podcast. Any other direct links?


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

But now that I know someone is actually interested in hearing it I will endeavor to do so quickly!


----------

